# Photography Tuition



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

For those in the UK; Philip Dunn runs photography courses in the south of Scotland, he does week long photography holidays abroad, weekend courses and one-to-one tuition. I have gone on a weekend course and been on one-to-one tuition with him and can highly recommend him. (You will be using manual settings on your DSLR within two hours)

Brian


----------

